# Maximale Bildgröße?



## mihawk (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Man kann ja mittels width und height in prozent oder pixel die gewünschte Größe eines Bildes angeben. Kann ich denn auch eine maximale Bildgröße bestimmen? ich habe nämlich einen bestimmten Rahmen, dessen Größe nicht überschritten werden soll, aber ich möchte auch nicht kleine Bilder durch Vergrößern verzerren. Kann mir da jemand helfen

Vielen Dank
Mihawk


----------



## danielmueller (28. Mai 2004)

Müsstest du mit Java-Skript machen. Mit html fällt mir keine Lösung ein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Mai 2004)

Du könntest die Bilder in ein <div> packen.
In diesem <div> kannst du dann über die CSS-Eigenschaft clip den Anzeigebereich eingrenzen.
Geht der Inhalt des <div> über diesen Bereich hinaus, wird er abgeschnitten, ist er kleiner, passiert nix.


----------



## xxenon (29. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ist eine coole Idee ansich, Bilder zu clippen. Aber kann mir einer von euch eine sinnvolle Anwendung nennen?

Ich mein, bei Layouts kenn ich ja üblicherweise die Größen meiner Bilder und wenn ich Bildedr dynamisch einfüg (Forum, etc.) kann ich ja gleich beim Hochladen die Größe checken und evtl. die Größe anpassen (z.B. mit PHP). Ich kann mir also nur etwas clientseitiges vorstellen, also etwas das z.B. von der Auflösung des Users abhängt.

Naja, mir fällt dazu jedenfalls nix ein, aber es würde mich doch interessieren ^^.

Regards...


----------

